# Did Uber change their surge pricing strategy?



## cccunyc (Apr 17, 2015)

I saw some thread on Reddit saying that Uber updates their surge multiplier around every 5 minutes. I sort of found this 5-minute thing to be true back in February by using a client app. But recently, I observed the surge dropped to 1.0 for a very short time and then went to its original value. Did you experience the same issue? Is there any problem with my app? I mainly drive in NYC and sometimes to NJ. Thanks.


----------



## Edison (Apr 7, 2015)

Ny i love ny lets count put on ur seatbelt lol sory i dont mean to laught ok u got green cab, yellow cab, red cap, nunu, paris 777777777777777,555555555 subway lirr path mta i know i missed about 50 more and u talking about surge wow


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Surges are a thing of the past, the over saturation of cars has killed the surge rates, get used to the cheap ********* rates.


----------



## cccunyc (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys! Uber should come up with some ideas to compensate the decrease income of drivers.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

cccunyc said:


> Thanks, guys! Uber should come up some ideas to compensate the decrease income of drivers.


They will, they will cut the rates again, and tell us now we will make even more money, uberx started with $12 initial fare, then they cut it by 35% overnight to $8 June 2014, yes $8 not $10 but to $8, next will be $6, you might even see $5. You better off moving to India and doing uber over there.


----------



## cccunyc (Apr 17, 2015)

As they are getting bigger, the life becomes tougher for the drivers.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

App is acting wierd for me, won't keep areas highlighted for heat or surge. Surge is still in effect, map just keeps flipping back and forth from highlighting it every 30 seconds.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Surges are a thing of the past, the over saturation of cars has killed the surge rates, get used to the cheap ********* rates.


Agreed


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

As far I know a lot of drivers already stopped Ubering but still a lot of new drivers are signing up.
Unless there is no drivers shortages Uber will not increase the fare.
Unfortunately every day it's becoming more difficult to generate money driving for Uber.


----------



## cccunyc (Apr 17, 2015)

zMann said:


> As far I know a lot of drivers already stopped Ubering but still a lot of new drivers are signing up.
> Unless there is no drivers shortages Uber will not increase the fare.
> Unfortunately every day it's becoming more difficult to generate money driving for Uber.


Yeah. And their fast changing algorithm is just insane. Don't know what they are thinking. If they keep doing this, drivers will lose patience and move to other platforms.


----------

